# Esc about to be smashed :( help



## bird (Feb 21, 2012)

Tekin keeps showing low band signal i set everything to 0 and recalibrate but still wont arm? Still shows low band signal. I have a 4pksr i did a model reset so i know its all zeroed out! Help!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I do not have any Tekins so I cannot help you, but maybe these guys can.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=277167&page=271

It is the Tekin support page in the Oval section & although it says 2010 it is current.

Tom


----------



## bird (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I had a small issue the other day. Called Tekin support and in 10 minutes over the phone, the tech diagnosed the problem and led me through the solution. 

They are top notch.


----------

